# Greenwood Home Haunt 2011



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

After surviving a freak Winter Storm in New Hampshire, we were still able to pull off the Haunt! We raised just under $400 for the American Diabetes Association in honor of my son, Jared.

Many thanks to all the members of the Forum that offered TONS of inspiration!

Cast of Characters
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.121058131335918.21055.100002951947234&type=1&l=99077a7a2c

THE STORM!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.128610523914012.23622.100002951947234&type=1&l=3571024030

Enjoy!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm glad you were still able to set up after the storm. Congrats on raising the money and I hope the East Coast will get better weather next year. Oh and the pics turned out great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL @ "Just a bit of fun with our victim" photo

Graveyards look very pretty in the snow.


----------

